# Has anyone changed the spark plugs yet on 1.4 TSI?



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Has anyone changed the spark plugs yet? I just ordered them, and wondering if there is a good DIY.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Would like to know this as well ... 49k miles on stock spark plugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> Would like to know this as well ... 49k miles on stock spark plugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm at 30K tuned...I'm not sure if the tune wears them out quicker, but I would imagine so. I drive a lot as well, and should have 40-50K in a couple months...


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Yeah, I'm at 30K tuned...I'm not sure if the tune wears them out quicker, but I would imagine so. I drive a lot as well, and should have 40-50K in a couple months...


I drive about 750 miles a week so yeah it goes by fast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

I haven't but they look to be super easy. I don't see the real need for a DIY:

VW recommends to do this while engine is warm actually

1 - Unclip the coils
2 - Unbolt the coils
3 - Pull up to remove coils
4 - Remove the spark plugs
5 - Inspect spark plug galleys for debris and/or oil
6 - Clean spark plug galleys (I usually shoot some carb/choke cleaner)
7 - Gap new spark plugs between 0.65 and 0.75 mm (according to VW) - OEM plus are 04E905612 - add anti-seize to thread
8 - Install spark plugs to 22Nm
9 - Reinstall coils - tighten bolt to 8 Nm
10 - Plug in coils

Done!


----------



## jdm3gee (Nov 29, 2017)

Bosch part number 8166 for anyone that wants to know. The hardest part really is getting the hose clamps off the intake if you don't have the right too. That would also be a good time to change the engine air filter if you haven't done so. Some people changed their ignition coils too... IDK if that's something you wanna do now though. But yeah, do it warm and maybe add a bit of anti seize.


----------



## Turkish_Royal (May 29, 2018)

What car is this for? I have a 2017 Jetta 1.4 and the spark plugs is bosch 8180


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Bosch 8180 replaced 8166.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

this should help you


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Has anyone changed the spark plugs yet? I just ordered them, and wondering if there is a good DIY.


yes and fuel filter check my channel out. https://www.youtube.com/user/TraeNelsonScott/videos


----------



## Leigh_G6Cab (8 mo ago)

Leirk said:


> Bosch 8180 replaced 8166.


Is this spark plug good for the 1.4 TSi twin charger engine? Is there a difference between what the single charger vs twin charger uses? TIA


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Leigh_G6Cab said:


> Is this spark plug good for the 1.4 TSi twin charger engine? Is there a difference between what the single charger vs twin charger uses? TIA


I don’t think so. These numbers are for the North American 1.4. We never got the twincharger here. Good luck.


----------

